# Want to plant some trees



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

I am wanting to plant some trees around the paddocks and barn area. Anyone got some advice on the best kind to plant for future shade?
Something safe? Anything fast growing but hardy?

Located in Southwest Virginia if that makes a difference.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you grow willows there? Those are quite rapid growing and good shade trees.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Can you grow willows there? Those are quite rapid growing and good shade trees.


Yes, as a matter of fact there is a huge willow tree at the beginning of the driveway to barn...lol..behind me from where I took the pic. :lol:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Might be worth visiting your local University Extension office, sometimes they are listed as a county agency, too.

They not only have lots of data on what grows best, the length of time to maturity, life span, types that don't encourage insects or have a toxicity to your livestock, etc., they sometimes have free or lower cost trees if there is a program to promote one sort or another in your area.

Recently, in my state, there was a push to reduce the numbers of water-guzzling Russian Olive in windbreaks. The county extension offices had resources to help with the removal and replanting of more appropriate varieties.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Evergreens. The previous owner of my place bought about 45 of them at $1.00/tree. They were 4 ft. tall in 1999 when we bought the place and now most are between 30-35' tall. When they get tall enough you can "raise the crown", which is cutting off the lower branches, or leave some complete. They are a really good winter wind block, too. We have Blue Spruce, Norwegian Spruce and some others. It's always good to not plant the same kind of trees next to each other bc diseases are tree specific.
Maples--*NEVER JAPANESE OR ANY TREE WITH PURPLE LEAVES!!!*--are also hardy and produce decent shade.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

No walnut, box elders, fruit trees, oaks, red/ Japanese maples.

I've had experience with pines attracting lightning, but then I do live in 'Lightning Alley' so that could be why, LOL.

I'd suggest willows or if you can find something hardy and native, but non-toxic through your extension agency.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not plant a Willow tree near horses. They are fairly toxic.
Safer trees if they grow in your area would be a poplar, mulberry, chinese elm, 
if they can reach the tree, a down limb, and eat the bark and leaves on some trees are toxic.
safer again are ash trees. 
you can Google toxic plants to horses in Virginia.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing...

I love trees :>


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

stevenson said:


> I would not plant a Willow tree near horses. They are fairly toxic.
> Safer trees if they grow in your area would be a poplar, mulberry, chinese elm, safer again are ash trees.


 
I actually hadn't heard of willows being toxic. I'll definitely keep that in mind. I'd have never thought of the mulberry trees either, wouldn't they make a bit of a mess? And maybe attract a lot of birds?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In the southeast, if you want fast growing, you can't beat loblolly pines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You can get Fruitless Mulberry.
You dont trim them down to the nubs when trimming, the only ones you trim way back are the fruiting ones, as they only fruit on 2nd year wood. 
I do have one fruiting tree, and the darn scuirrels eat the fruit, as well as the birds and my peach and apricot trees are doing better since the sacrifice tree is there


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, I haven't heard about fruitless mulberry tree before.
Good idea on the sacrifice tree, I was thinking of planting a PawPaw tree but didn't want the birds or animals to get ahold of it.


----------

